# pic of tanks with florabase



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

hey lets see some pics of tanks with florabase, im mostly wondering how the color looks in a tank thats setup


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

My old 12g cube from 2003 had florabase:



















It grew plants very well:



















Hope this helps,

Carlos


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

thats a nice looking little tank


----------

